# Archie (boo b00)



## biggibear (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all i'm new to the forum.

I would like to tell you all about a white haired blue eye cat called archie. (archie wasn't deaf).

I adopted Archie from the RSPCA in Birmingham 12 years ago. He had been thrown out of a flat window. RSPCA took him in and rehomed him this is where i come in. I fell in love straight away his pool blue eyes looked up at me and i knew he was the one for me. He was amazing even when my children came along and my lap wasnt always free he never complained , never scratched bit just lay by my feet instead. He became my childrens friends as they grew up. Sadly last wednesday after a very short illness Archie had to be put to sleep as his liver was failing. Nothing i could do between sobs i could here myself saying fix him fix him. He never fought or struggled but just slipped away. He wasnt just my pet he was my friend and companion and i will miss him greatly he was awesome. Thanks for a wonderful 12 years Archie boo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss - RIP Archiexxxxxx


----------



## biggibear (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks its very nice of you


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news - he sounds like he was a lovely cat.

RIP

Lou
X


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

RIP litte Archie Boo xx


----------



## biggibear (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everybody. Archie was 17 years old so he lived a very full active life, and i have some lovely memories of him. My husband has just got me a BSH ex stud, and he is beautiful, i think he is settling in ok, still a tiny bit jumpy but i think he trusts me as he comes when i call him. The children make him a little edgy but understandable as he was in a home with no cats. The only thing is he hissed and tryed to scratch my husband after he was petting him. I told my husband if you had just moved away from everything you knew and had had your bits cut off only a few days ago, that would make him grumpy.lol. Archie could never be replaced , and i only lost him a week ago today, but Biggi is already loved my myself and the children , and i hope i get another 12 or so years of memories with him.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Archie  It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and your family 

May Biggi bring you as many years of happiness as Archie did


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww love i am so so sorry to hear your very sad news. I too went through the same ordeal 3wks ago, our Tinka would have been 20yrs old in December.

Thinking of you, condolences to you and your family!!!!!

{{{{{{{{{{ Archie Boo }}}}}}}}}} run free at rainbow bridge sweetheart, hope our Tinks as found you and shown you around xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry about ur loss RIP archie x


----------



## biggibear (Nov 12, 2008)

Its nice to see so many people care. Archie was part of my family and i hope he is running around with Tinka and my staffie tyson who i lost 8 years ago.

Thank you everyone for your nice comments


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure Archie had a wonderful life and was loved by you and your family. My thoughts are with you.
RIP Archie xx


----------

